# Great news for Star, PD .45 owners.



## flightsimmer (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Guys and girls;

I have some good news and some great news for Star PD .45 owners.
You know that recoil buffer pad that's on the recoil guide rod that you cannot find a replacement for? Well now there's a new source for quality replacement buffers. That's the good news.

Now for the great news, these are affordable, $5.00 or less plus shipping depending on how many you buy.
I bought 10 of them and that got the price down to $4.00 each plus shipping.

I changed mine out in less than 1 minute per gun and they worked great. They match the originals perfectly.

This is who to contact if your interested in buying some for yourself. jim-dawg@comcast.net 
Use these links to see pictures of them.

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo106/flightsimmer_2009/Frontside506roundstested.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo106/flightsimmer_2009/backside506roundstested.jpg

Have a great weekend everybody, Dan.


----------

